# Anyone fly RC?



## FW-190 (Feb 9, 2013)

Hey, I haven't been on for a LONG time, but just wondering, does anyone on here fly rc airplanes? I do, they are electric, I currently have a large 40'' SE5, a Micro Mosquito, a Carbon cub, a champ, a micro P-51D Mustang, and a Gee Bee, and I am currently saving up for a 109. How many of you fly model airplanes?


----------



## meatloaf109 (Feb 9, 2013)

Every now and then I chuck one out of the window. Not really the same, I expect.


----------

